# Videos good and bad



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here are some vids I downloaded from the trial. 

Flee attack
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbfRxifbKOw

Call off
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3F73MS74b8

Face attack with accessories
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcZEJ4K4a-c

This was particularly brutal, as we had built a broad jump in Ca to work on this exercise.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3Rm_Yi9gZA

There are/were more, but youtube was down for a bit. I will have to redo him sliding off the pallisade.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Bummer about the broad jump. It's weird the dog just up and decides to take a short cut. 



You said in your other thread you received full points for the face attack with accessories. They don't penalize you for the dog stealing one of the decoy's caution tape pom-poms? :twisted:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That is how I got full points, no theft, no 50 points.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Didn't know mondio advocated thievery. Cool!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Of course, decoys are there to STEAL your points. My dog is there to steal caution tape pom poms.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Anyways, I'd be interested in seeing the retrieve, pallisade, and object guard footage if you've got it.






btw, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Of course, decoys are there to STEAL your points. My dog is there to steal caution tape pom poms.


Sh#t happens man.......


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Befor the long jump it kind of looks like hes fokusing on somthing else for a bitt. Then he gose fort that pilow thingy when hi jumpt left.

Nice filmes. He goes for the upper body in every atack her. It that just the preferenses of the dog ore are you targeting upper body in traning?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

andreas broqvist said:


> Befor the long jump it kind of looks like hes fokusing on somthing else for a bitt. Then he gose fort that pilow thingy when hi jumpt left.
> 
> Nice filmes. He goes for the upper body in every atack her. It that just the preferenses of the dog ore are you targeting upper body in traning?


I thought the same thing about the sandbag?. It looks like he mistook it for a place mat/target? Call off was cool though


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

thanks for sharing..... v. cool

question how many times do you get to redo the jump? and how do the points work on that?

t


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Though everything didnt go as planned on the long jump, I am impressed. Very nice dog, and I liked the puppy vid u had as well! Good stuff


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You get three attempts at a jump. However, you do not get full points for what happened.

Most of the time it is so you can go from a lower height to a higher height, and secure your points as you go. Personally, I think that they need to re-think this, and just give the dog one shot to go over. That was the worst part of the trial, going back and forth like an idiot.


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you very much for sharing, Jeff! Thank you for your spirit - for this real sportsmanship. I was worrying while I was watching all the nine clips (after the story you told before) and you were absolutely calm there - how did you manage that? Have you been competing for a long time? 



Gregory Escolta said:


> Though everything didnt go as planned on the long jump, I am impressed. Very nice dog


Yes! Cute fellow!  And very attentive and curious! That sandbag...:-k



Thomas Barriano said:


> I thought the same thing about the sandbag?. It looks like he mistook it for a place mat/target? Call off was cool though


Right! Good luck, Jeff! You look like a real team with this dog. It's most important.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Olga, you train and train and train, and hope that you covered everything that can happen at some point. Much of what happens is up to the dog as far as distractions, like for the ring one dogs with the really bad wind gusts, and a huge piece of plastic on a greenhouse flapping.

Once you have trained and trained, there really is NO POINT in being anything other than calm. I do not show a lot of emotion, but I was discombobulated out there, and I was laughing. My decoys Kevin and Drake and I put hours and hours of work into that dog, and when he does something as STUPID as blow the long jump, what CAN you do other than be calm ?? LOL

The absolute worst thing about this dog is that when he blows it, it makes my decoys, and especially myself, look like complete idiots.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Thomas, I think you are right. Three weeks before we had to leave, he decides that jumping the long jump is not for him. Before this time, I never had a problem with doing this jump. I do not like to jump a dog over and over and over, so I use it occasionally, and the funny thing is I use a tennis ball, so there is no target. I guess he was just wanting to have some fun.

Looking back, I should have went to the left side of the jump. Kinda feel stupid when I went and looked at the video and THEN figured out how stupid I am.

Really need to have a lot more trials in this country. It is starting though. : )


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Just watched the defense of handler. Don't really understand the rules(isn't a decoy supposed to attack you? I must've missed where and when it happened), but man that was nothing nice! My head's spinning from everybody moving around so much. Gee-whiz!


Does the DOH of usually involve 2 decoys? Assuming there's aggressive movement directed towards the handler to signal a bite that I didn't see, is it patterned trained so the dog knows which decoy is the badguy(like decoy #1 is always the one who gets bit, decoy #2 is just there to **** with the dog)?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

[QUOTE

Does the DOH of usually involve 2 decoys? Assuming there's aggressive movement directed towards the handler to signal a bite that I didn't see, is it patterned trained so the dog knows which decoy is the badguy(like decoy #1 is always the one who gets bit, decoy #2 is just there to **** with the dog)?[/QUOTE]

Hi James

The DOH can have only one decoy and might at a MR I level.
A two handed contact is the signal for the bite and the decoy that does the hand shake is always the aggressor.
Once the aggressor is within a meter of the handler he MUST
make contact. So supposedly the dog should just concentrate on the closest decoy and ignore the other.
Of course that's easier said then done


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The dog is supposed to stay with me, then we set this poor wounded guy down, and I give cpr and then the attack happens. Buko went escort crazy and there is the 0. The OTHER decoy was the one who was to attack. 

After the running part, I saw he was loose and gambled, did a weird turn, hoping to get his head right. It didn't work, and I lost the dog. 

This is another training thing. We do this sort of stuff a LOT and he is not all flapping in the wind like that. We do things much harder than this, and he is not flapping in the wind like that. That 0 was more painful than the OG, because there were some things we hadn't trained as well as we could have in the OG However, we trained the defense hard as hell, and to get a 0........


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Alright, I see the handshake and where the dog drifts off to transport. Did the decoy try and lure the dog back to/for you when he came around? 

I guess in theory the exercise is pretty straightforward. But all that movement and lack of a deliberate act of aggression(I understand you didn't make it to that point) looks damn hard whether you really prepared for it or not. 

My hats off to you!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Unfortunately, the dog was on an escort fest at the trial. You can see this on the OG as well. Then he did not do the actual escort very well at all. LOL


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The absolute worst thing about this dog is that when he blows it, it makes my decoys, and especially myself, look like complete idiots.


I don't see it quite that way Jeff. Anyone who knows a good dog doesn't necessarily need to see titles or even a pedigree to make it so. Buko is a real nice dog and the fact that he occasionally blows it despite what he is makes him even more endearing to me. I doubt many here would disagree with me.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Unfortunately, the dog was on an escort fest at the trial. You can see this on the OG as well. Then he did not do the actual escort very well at all. LOL


Even though Buko zero'd his OG, it was my favorite exercise of his to watch. From the dog's point of view, of course. Once he figured out that the distraction wasn't where his mind should be he was on point. Got his nice bite in, let go and you could almost see the wheels turning. He backed in to the first "lump" he felt and said 'this must be it.'  Those damn sand bags on the field!! 

After speaking to Steve about Bogan's performance he figures it will be a year before they work out all the bugs. Not easy when you don't have a lot of trials to perfect all those little pesky nuances. 

What the two dogs did they did well 

btw~ loved your training vest


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You are talking about Pi's OG. LOL Buko was the confused one, and he escorted off into zero zero land. : )

There are two trials coming up in Ok, and Amarillo. Would have prefered to get his three the hard way, at an excellent Championship trial, but then again, what am I saying, he might blow this one out his ass as well. #-o

The vest was a nice touch, don't you think ??


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The vest was a nice touch, don't you think ??


I liked the pants and boots much better. :-D


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You get three attempts at a jump. However, you do not get full points for what happened.
> 
> Most of the time it is so you can go from a lower height to a higher height, and secure your points as you go. Personally, I think that they need to re-think this, and just give the dog one shot to go over. That was the worst part of the trial, going back and forth like an idiot.


Do you have to make 3 attempts or could you cut your loses and move on. Having 3 failed attempts at one exercise at the same trial triple imprints the option. Not good


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That's what I was thinking as well. I wondered about why the option existed at all and then was curious if it was an option at all or rather a requirement.

Course the fact that Buko went to a specific object each time, or at least appeared to left me wondering why it was there to begin with... I suppose he probably was wondering the same? Was it a deliberate prop? That was interesting to me because my dog does the everything new acknowledgement particularly in specific situations. Some dogs brush off or breeze past new objects in their environment or routine, she's not one of them. I seriously doubt Buko is a dog like that but it did make me curious once I saw it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff said;
"The absolute worst thing about this dog is that when he blows it, it makes my decoys, and especially myself, look like complete idiots."


Only to people that have never taken a dog onto a competition field! 
My first competition dog (AKC ob) took us from CD to UD without ever having failed. Sure thought I was hot $#!+.........then. :lol::lol:
Every dog since has made me see how lucky......and stupid I was. 
It's part of the game! ;-)


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You are talking about Pi's OG. LOL Buko was the confused one, and he escorted off into zero zero land. : )
> 
> There are two trials coming up in Ok, and Amarillo. Would have prefered to get his three the hard way, at an excellent Championship trial, but then again, what am I saying, he might blow this one out his ass as well. #-o
> 
> The vest was a nice touch, don't you think ??


Well damnit  I always try to watch the dog, not the handler. Too many dark Malinois' overload :smile: Looks like Buko and I are the only "confused ones" huh? 

The three level does not look that easy from many standpoints. As we have discussed this level is something that should be done on a club trial basis, then on to bigger events. You'll get his 3 :smile: Then on to Championships!

Oh yes, that vest was the BEST ;-) Touche`


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: The three level does not look that easy from many standpoints. As we have discussed this level is something that should be done on a club trial basis, then on to bigger events.

One of my biggest pet peeves is the "club trial". The rules are the same, the game should not be exceptionally different, yet it is. The title is cheapened by making "club trials". The trial that I did in Colorado under Neil Wallace was as hard as this trial in many ways, and it was a level 2. He went to New Mexico, and people were bitching about how "hard" the trial was, and he was way way easier.

For me, the Mondio ring three title should be hard to achieve, but not impossible. You should be able to look back and have pride, not think man, that shit was pretty easy.

I would rather fail a tough trial, than pass an easy trial at the core of me. How can you look yourself in the eye, if it was a gimme, like I have seen before ??

Then consider ten years from now, when we are able to have 7 or 8 trials in a year, should the difference be so uneven that competitors will not even show up ??

If we raise the bar, but fairly, and have tough trials in the club levels, selectiffs and the Championship, more will come to play.

**** all that watering down, picking your judges shit. I want it to really mean something.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: The three level does not look that easy from many standpoints. As we have discussed this level is something that should be done on a club trial basis, then on to bigger events.
> 
> One of my biggest pet peeves is the "club trial". The rules are the same, the game should not be exceptionally different, yet it is. The title is cheapened by making "club trials". The trial that I did in Colorado under Neil Wallace was as hard as this trial in many ways, and it was a level 2. He went to New Mexico, and people were bitching about how "hard" the trial was, and he was way way easier.
> 
> ...


I totally agree :smile: Having a 3 should mean something! Not just another title to add to a dog's name.

We've all seen those easy club trials where dogs pass that should not. Dogs that title that should not. And would not under stricter Judges that believe in the purpose of the sports. Reward the strong and weed out the weak. 

Knowing very little about the MR but is most Judging done according to the levels? ie, in MR 1, I know the exercises are easier but is the Judging a little more lenient? 

I'm seeing a uptake in cross overs to this sport, so this may help in getting more trials. But as you already pointed out may cheapen it by having too many trials. It's a fine line. Glad to see that it's gaining in popularity now though. Have to admit I really thought it was much more exciting than SchH :-o :-$


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Handler errors should be forgiven more, but nothing else. I was told that a dog was able to re do a face attack because the dog didn't bite the first time in a trial in Il. Guess what happened the second time ?? LOL

The big thing is keeping the decoys at the level they are supposed to be at. Look at the video I have for the face attack with accessories for my level 2. There is nothing more that they could have done. Consequently, it was not a level 2 exercise.

Of course I will have to also put in the disclaimer that this is not the decoys fault, as they are not taught the levels very well at any point. Really good guys. There is a lot of little shit that just isn't stressed enough. At that trial, Buko got his chin and tongue slashed open from a stick that was not made properly, and a improper barrage. This is the kind of stuff that needs to be addressed, but is hard, as people get bent out of shape over any sort of criticism. However, these guys are solid, so I could say whatever I wanted. I would love to trial against them again.


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The absolute worst thing about this dog is that when he blows it, it makes my decoys, and especially myself, look like complete idiots.


I don't think so. Everything was perfect in December: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aYa7oMdTKI 

It looks like it was the dog's decision to have fun that day (Nationals).

Jeff! Thank you very much for staying here and analysing. I appreciate it greatly - I'm going to go to a trial with my dog for the first time in a while and everything that you are saying here is really helpful. You could be a perfect trainer! Have you ever thought about going to Russia with a seminar? In January we have a 10 day New Year holiday.  Have you ever tried skijoring? There are some good photos from my club (it's a club where people do many different dog sports): http://www.kinodog.ru/sport/skygoring.html 

Talking seriously - thank you, really.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

My buddy Sandro has gone over to Russia, he had a nice time and decoyed there for the Championships I think.


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

Sandro Odzelli? Yes, he's been here! But I wasn't in mondio then and didn't meet him. Maybe next time.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Olga Sukonnikova said:


> You could be a perfect trainer!



He IS a great trainer....for me anyways. And my other team mates that worked with him really like him as well. The day after he left I got the "When is he coming back?" emails. 

He is patient but will tell you like it is, and that is a quality in a trainer/instructor that I admire and respect. He is not just teaching for the check, he is teaching because he wants dogs (and handlers that are serious) to succeed. 

Doubt I will train under anyone else unless he gives me the boot......LOL

I offer the training I am doing with him as a seminar, but if people don't come, I don't care....if I have to train with him by myself, or with just my team mates, every two months, that is what I will do. Well worth the money!!!


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> He is patient but will tell you like it is, and that is a quality in a trainer/instructor that I admire and respect.


Right, Carol! Can't agree more! Thank you - I didn't know that about Jeff. I'm new in Mondio and... I'm from the other hemisphere (of the World). It's funny - my dog is from the USA, but I've never been there...


----------

